# 2010 12 Days of Christmas Giveaway Winning number 197!



## Jim

12 Giveaways for the 12 days of Christmas. It's pretty simple.

I have a variety of custom painted lures from BYOB, a few packages of JDBaits, and a few Rapala X-raps that I feel like giving away. On Christmas night I will use Random.org and have it pick a number from 1-500.

*You may enter up until December 25,2010 8pm Eastern*.

The 12 closest numbers will win a prize. This is open to all members regardless of when you joined. Please respond here with a number between 1-500. 

The baits will be packaged by my wife so you get what you get, no choosing. 

If you are chosen you will have 24 hours to PM me your mailing info If I do not hear from you by December 26, 2010 Midnight Eastern, You lose your lure.

This is the only rule....please follow it.

*Winners:
237 Juggernoob 40
210 countryboy210 13
212 bcritch 15
217 poolie 20
221 Andy 24
187 skagbass 10
183 BLK fisher 14
175 troutnamn3000 22
171 weezer71 25
146 Gunny 50
250 fishing cop 53
218 redbug 21*

Disclaimer:All things can change because!


----------



## Jim

I came real close to holding the BYOB lures for myself. They are really painted superbly. :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Gotta go with 126 the birth date of my niece Chloe!


----------



## cali27

27


----------



## LonLB

For some reason when I first read this I though it said 1-1500  


I'll go with #285


----------



## poolie

I'll go with 217


----------



## SaltyBuckster

I'll go with "95".Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## FishingBuds

316


thanks again Jim and Merry Christmas to ya


----------



## dyeguy1212

256


----------



## mangelcc

350


----------



## bill

41and MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## perchin

500


----------



## You Know

296


----------



## devilmutt

411


----------



## lbursell

403 and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Captain Ahab

318 and Merry Christmas


----------



## angry Bob

131 Thanks Jim Merry Christmas!


----------



## BassChasin

Gonna pick 316


----------



## crazymanme2

454 an Merry Christmas to all fellow tin boaters =D>


----------



## G3_Guy

276

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## gunny146

146, Merry Chirstmas to everyone


----------



## njTom

301

Happy Holidays to you all


----------



## BLK fisher

183 Jim. Thank you Sir.


----------



## azekologi

*424*

I missed out on the 12 days of TB X-mas last year...made for a sad holiday season.  

Glad to see that "Santee Jim" always comes through. [-o< 

I often wonder how you do it all Jim, you're an amazing gent! MERRY CHRISTMAS! =D>


----------



## jixer

435, happy holidays everybody.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

21


----------



## SkagBass

*187*

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## FishingCop

250

Merry Christmas....


----------



## nathanielrthomas

34


----------



## RBuffordTJ

312


----------



## FishingBuds

BassChasin said:


> Gonna pick 316




its already picked


----------



## cavman138

138


----------



## bassboy1

315


----------



## fender66

How about 112? Yup...that's my pick.

Thanks Jim. Great contest with Great prizes.


----------



## lswoody

I'll go with 332


----------



## lovefofish

383


----------



## Specknreds

Daughter said to try 385.


----------



## Hanr3

Thanks Santa Jim

115


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: *143*


----------



## brmurray

299 Thanks Jim!


----------



## dixie_boysles

292


----------



## redbug

218


----------



## bigdaddymurph

HEY BUDDY NICE CONTEST MY NUMBER WILL BE 44. THANKS


----------



## pharaoh2

370.


Thank you and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I'm going with 440.Thanks Jim for the great contests.


----------



## 00 mod

496! Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## wasilvers

lswoody said:


> I'll go with 332



He's been REAL lucky lately... I'm going with 333!


----------



## fender66

wasilvers said:


> lswoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with 332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been REAL lucky lately... I'm going with 333!
Click to expand...

 :LOL22:


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Hey Jim thats awful generous of you to throw in that droid smart phone in as one of the prizes. I sure hope I win. :LOL22:


----------



## Jim

nathanielrthomas said:


> Hey Jim thats awful generous of you to throw in that droid smart phone in as one of the prizes. I sure hope I win. :LOL22:




That droid is work provided :LOL2: .

I refuse to pay 60+ per month to talk on a phone................


----------



## fender66

> I refuse to pay 60+ per month to talk on a phone................



+1 Good minds think alike!


----------



## freetofish

I gotta go with my age...70 Its been pretty good to me so far.
Merry Christmas to all of you.
ron


----------



## ejones1961

275


----------



## bcritch

212 I still have my Customer Crank Bait that I won on Christmas Day a few years ago in this giveaway :beer:


----------



## heman

damn that's a lot of numbers.. i pick #34... now i gotta go back and see if anyone else picked it.


----------



## heman

heman said:


> damn that's a lot of numbers.. i pick #34... now i gotta go back and see if anyone else picked it.



crap someone else has it..

ok.. so here's a list of all the current numbers picked already... a bit easier for me to scroll through to see who picked what rather than page by page... 
just a thought.

i think it might be easier to just add your name and pick to the bottom?

126
27
285
217
95
316
256
350
41
500
296
411
403
318
131
316
454
276
146
301
183
424
435
21
187
250
34
312
138
315
112
332
385
115
143
299
292
218
44
370
440
496
333
70
275
212
405 Heman


----------



## Jim

heman said:


> heman said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn that's a lot of numbers.. i pick #34... now i gotta go back and see if anyone else picked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crap someone else has it..
> 
> ok.. so here's a list of all the current numbers picked already... a bit easier for me to scroll through to see who picked what rather than page by page...
> just a thought.
> 
> i think it might be easier to just add your name and pick to the bottom?
> 
> 126
> 27
> 285
> 217
> 95
> 316
> 256
> 350
> 41
> 500
> 296
> 411
> 403
> 318
> 131
> 316
> 454
> 276
> 146
> 301
> 183
> 424
> 435
> 21
> 187
> 250
> 34
> 312
> 138
> 315
> 112
> 332
> 385
> 115
> 143
> 299
> 292
> 218
> 44
> 370
> 440
> 496
> 333
> 70
> 275
> 212
> 405 Heman
Click to expand...


Now you have to go back and add everyones name to it. :LOL2:


----------



## Muleskinner

Jim said:


> heman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heman said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn that's a lot of numbers.. i pick #34... now i gotta go back and see if anyone else picked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crap someone else has it..
> 
> ok.. so here's a list of all the current numbers picked already... a bit easier for me to scroll through to see who picked what rather than page by page...
> just a thought.
> 
> i think it might be easier to just add your name and pick to the bottom?
> 
> 126
> 27
> 285
> 217
> 95
> 316
> 256
> 350
> 41
> 500
> 296
> 411
> 403
> 318
> 131
> 316
> 454
> 276
> 146
> 301
> 183
> 424
> 435
> 21
> 187
> 250
> 34
> 312
> 138
> 315
> 112
> 332
> 385
> 115
> 143
> 299
> 292
> 218
> 44
> 370
> 440
> 496
> 333
> 70
> 275
> 212
> 405 Heman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you have to go back and add everyones name to it. :LOL2:
Click to expand...

327 8)


----------



## SaltyBuckster

"95 azslabber"


----------



## BaitCaster

457


----------



## Brine

265 ~ My current weight


----------



## Truckmechanic

106


----------



## BYOB Fishing

I asked for a few packs of JDBaits for Christmas...But just in case:

7


Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Bugpac

74 for Bugpac !


----------



## Mpd165

I'm gonna go with lucky 13


----------



## one100grand

Mpd165 said:


> I'm gonna go with lucky 13



I can't believe it...I missed 13 by an hour?! How unlucky...I guess I'll go 131


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> Mpd165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go with lucky 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe it...I missed 13 by an hour?! How unlucky...I guess I'll go 131
Click to expand...


Err...just noticed someone had 131 too...so let's go 86


----------



## noahfex

42


----------



## Troutman3000

175...THANKS JIM!


----------



## Andy

221, Thanks Jim!


----------



## albright1695

46 for me. [-o<


----------



## Storm1965

65 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## basshunter25

55


----------



## plugknocker

I'm going with 420. Be happy mon.


----------



## thad.

2

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Nussy

467.. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## countryboy210

210 For Me, And A Merry Christmas To All Of You !


----------



## richg99

OK Put me down for 9

regards, Rich


----------



## Codeman

96is my number. 

Thanks Jim.


----------



## schlifawitz

464-my unit number :mrgreen:


----------



## gotmuddy

399


----------



## weezer71

#171 - weezer71 [-o<


----------



## redneckfisher

457


----------



## LFTDJEEP426

*11* Been my race number for years!


----------



## willfishforfood

500


----------



## hossthehermit

my age 59


----------



## PartsMan

79 for me. The yer I was born.

Thanks

Merry Christmas


----------



## juggernoob

237 FTW!


----------



## lucescoflathead

112 thanks for the drawing. Merry Christmas Todd


----------



## Hanr3

lucescoflathead said:


> 112 thanks for the drawing. Merry Christmas Todd



Pretty sure 112 hasw been picked.


----------



## lucescoflathead

ok then how about 68? Thanks Todd


----------



## Majorpede

I guess I will jump in with 399


----------



## BassGeek54

I pick 99

Thanks Jim. Merry Chirstmas to you!


----------



## bigdaddymurph

number 444 oh yea


----------



## C.U. Fishin

Let me get 88

Can't wait for my lure to get here


----------



## bulbman47

I like #280


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Lucky 13


----------



## Jim

*Winner Wnner Chicken Dinner!*

The winning number picked by Random.org from 1-500 was: 197

So if my calculations are correct, the winners are listed below.

237 Juggernoob 40
210 countryboy210 13
212 bcritch 15
217 poolie 20
221 Andy 24
187 skagbass 10
183 BLK fisher 14
175 troutnamn3000 22
171 weezer71 25
146 Gunny 50
250 fishing cop 53
218 redbug 21


Congrats guys! Follow the rules and a prize will be yours.

If I made any mistakes in the picks, let me know.

Jim


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Congratulations to the winners....dang it to not being one this time :wink:


----------



## G3_Guy

Congrats Guys!


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Congrats to all.At least you got 1 present,lol.


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats to all! 8) =D>


----------



## fender66

Way to go for all the winners. I may have not won this one...but my day was better than I deserve. Hope yours was too.

Thanks again Jim for all the wonderful gifts and the smiles you're putting on tin boat faces. :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats to all the winners (including me


----------



## Codeman

Congrats guys and Merry Christmas. 

Thanks for the chance Jim.


----------



## crazymanme2

Good job everybody & thanks again Jim. =D>


----------



## redbug

thanks for running a great site and to the sponsors for suppling the goodies


----------



## lbursell

Congrats to all and Thanks to Jim. Best wishes to everyone for a great 2011.


----------



## weezer71

Awesome! I love these contests, even when I don't win. I got lucky this time  Thanks again Jim and congrats to all of the other winners! =D> To ALL that entered the contest and members on the site, Have a Merry Christmas and an even better New Year!!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Congrats to all the winners!!! Jim thanks for everything you do!


----------



## LonLB

thanks Jim, and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Congrats to all the winners. This was a cool contest Jim.


----------



## lswoody

Congrats guys!!!!!!


----------

